# Not allowed to rate new 4.7 driver



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Ubered to the airport with a new driver, tipped him but no chance to give him 5* - but he had a 4.7 rating?


----------



## UberCSR (May 1, 2015)

Close your app and reopen it, sometimes the rating screen doesnt pop up on occasion, you can also rate from your email.
Hard working drivers are the key to the success of the Uber platform, providing the foundation of the elevated experience we strive to deliver with every ride. That’s why making sure drivers feel respected and protected is a high priority for us.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

UberCSR said:


> Close you app and reopen it, sometimes the rating screen doesnt pop up on occasion, you can also rate from your email.
> Hard working drivers are the key to the success of the Uber platform, providing the foundation of the elevated experience we strive to deliver with every ride. That's why making sure drivers feel respected and protected is a high priority for us.


Copy and paste much?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

We're is suewho


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> Close you app and reopen it, sometimes the rating screen doesnt pop up on occasion, you can also rate from your email.
> Hard working drivers are the key to the success of the Uber platform, providing the foundation of the elevated experience we strive to deliver with every ride. That's why making sure drivers feel respected and protected is a high priority for us.


I'm sure that includes making sure that they're well compensated for their gallant efforts. Don't except quality drivers at .75/mile.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> Copy and paste much?


It's probably a bot programed by the Randy Shears foundation.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

". That's why making sure drivers feel respected and protected is a high priority for us.[/QUOTE]"

I suspect that to be a lie, of sorts.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> Close you app and reopen it, sometimes the rating screen doesnt pop up on occasion, you can also rate from your email.
> Hard working drivers are the key to the success of the Uber platform, providing the foundation of the elevated experience we strive to deliver with every ride. That's why making sure drivers feel respected and protected is a high priority for us.


Really? Wow!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> ". That's why making sure drivers feel respected and protected is a high priority for us.


"

I suspect that to be a lie, of sorts.[/QUOTE]

Dont be so silly. Uber dont lie, they just make statements they dont back up, believe in or have any intention of following through with


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberCSR

Has a whole carton 
It's going to be a while


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Grab some popcorn.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

suewho said:


> Grab some popcorn.


Buttered of course.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberCSR said:


> Close you app and reopen it, sometimes the rating screen doesnt pop up on occasion, you can also rate from your email.
> Hard working drivers are the key to the success of the Uber platform, providing the foundation of the elevated experience we strive to deliver with every ride. That's why making sure drivers feel respected and protected is a high priority for us.


My God, I'm living a dream. Don't wake me up.


----------



## UberCSR (May 1, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I'm sure that includes making sure that they're well compensated for their gallant efforts. Don't except quality drivers at .75/mile.


Drivers make a median of $75,000 a year and one can make $35/ hour with some hard work and improved quality of service.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

UberCSR said:


> Drivers make a median of $75,000 a year and one can make $35/ hour with some hard work and improved quality of service.


I am just curious, can you say something using your own words? anything. like Dinosaurs can fly or something like that?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

UberCSR said:


> Drivers make a median of $75,000 a year and one can make $35/ hour with some hard work and improved quality of service.


I started Laughing and almost shit my pants when I read that.

You're either on some good shit, afraid of losing your cake job, or Travis has totally gotten in your head.

I need some kind of non personal proof that an UberX driver is making that kind of dough. Working 24/7 and putting 60,000 miles a year on your car, maybe?

And that statement about making the drivers feel respected, Blah, Blah, Blah..."is why we've cut fares to the bare minimum and making sure you get no tips". Now that's respect. Aw good stuff UberCSR.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> Close your app and reopen it, sometimes the rating screen doesnt pop up on occasion, you can also rate from your email.
> Hard working drivers are the key to the success of the Uber platform, providing the foundation of the elevated experience we strive to deliver with every ride. That's why making sure drivers feel respected and protected is a high priority for us.


Thanks. I did it from the email and it worked fine.

This troll is Great!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

You guys really gonna bite on this obvious bait?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I believe anyone can make 35 bucks in one hour, to average that over a real work week is impossible. If you exclusively cherry picked by going on and off line when the rtes are surging........I get the point. That still wont get you to 35/hour and it will drive you crazy..........

Just monitoring the app to see what is happening takes a certain amount of time and energy, that should be included for the simple reason that it is something external from your personal life to worry about.

This CSR still hasn't said how many hours you work to earn 75K. We ALL KNOW it isn't a mere 40 hours. I wish he would respond to my previous post.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

.........It would require such diligence, going on and off line that to come anywhere near that kind of money: It would literally be your life by that point.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Working 24/7 and putting 60,000 miles a year on your car, maybe?


Most market drivers need to drive around 75k miles paid to make $75k gross, which means up to 150k miles total driven. I'd estimate it is theoretically possible in my market to gross $75k, but it would require a full years worth of 100 hour work weeks (and probably closer to 120 hour work weeks).


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Most market drivers need to drive around 75k miles paid to make $75k gross, which means up to 150k miles total driven. I'd estimate it is theoretically possible in my market to gross $75k, but it would require a full years worth of 100 hour work weeks (and probably closer to 120 hour work weeks).


That is a shit ton of work and you are talking gross. Pure torture.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Huberis said:


> That is a shit ton of work and you are talking gross. Pure torture.


I am yet to see a cab driver live in a wealthy neighborhood. UberX driver will barely make as much as a cab driver. If it was possible, we would have seen it. This is a sweatshop job you do when you are desperate.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberCSR said:


> Drivers make a median of $75,000 a year and one can make $35/ hour with some hard work and improved quality of service.


I am hoping for a response to my previous questions: How many hours a week is a driver making 75K a year working? Is that gross? How many hours a week is the average person making $35/hour working? What percentage of drivers work full time and how many hours do they work once they commit to full time work?

This is the company that gave us God's View and is able to determine who is screwing who and in what hotel......... I hope to hear a response from you.


----------



## Jeff Saloon (May 4, 2015)

I would say about 100. But don't tell anyone I said that. We don't want people to know the real truth. And yes God's View reveals some interesting stuff. Like which politicians are on the take, and whose sleeping with who.. Why do think many of them succumb to ubers demands? They don't want the public to know about their skeletons in the closet.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I just noticed UberCSR has only been here since Friday. He's not used to hearing the truth working for Uber, so we might have rocked his world a bit with what is really going on. The truth of the matter.

This forum is reality, not Travis's fantasy land.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> I am just curious, can you say something using your own words? anything. like Dinosaurs can fly or something like that?


Or pigs can quack. Or uber loves god scend to spy on people.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> Drivers make a median of $75,000 a year and one can make $35/ hour with some hard work and improved quality of service.


Mmmmmm....No top drivers in Dallas last week made $9.00 fares per hour. Perhaps in some markets New York & LA that is possible. Dallas TX nope because surges not a lengthy time here. Rates at .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum in Dallas..your losing money turning your car on.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> Drivers make a median of $75,000 a year and one can make $35/ hour with some hard work and improved quality of service.


You mean like in areas where the rate per mile exceeds $2, and not a measly .75.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I'm sure that includes making sure that they're well compensated for their gallant efforts. Don't except quality drivers at .75/mile.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

His profile says he is 70 years old from "somewhere" and look at the photo! 

Great troll.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Mmmmmm....No top drivers in Dallas last week made $9.00 fares per hour. Perhaps in some markets New York & LA that is possible. Dallas TX nope because surges not a lengthy time here. Rates at .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum in Dallas..your losing money turning your car on.


=TRUE CHARITY RIDES, it won't change as long as you drive for the charity rate !! (.90/mile)


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I just noticed UberCSR has only been here since Friday. He's not used to hearing the truth working for Uber, so we might have rocked his world a bit with what is really going on. The truth of the matter.
> 
> This forum is reality, not Travis's fantasy land.


I am still waiting for CSR to elaborate......


----------

